# AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ? [UPDATE]



## Explosiv (18. Februar 2010)

* AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?​*​Glaubt man den neuesten Medienberichten, plant AMD demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte auf Basis der Cypress-Architektur noch in diesem Jahr vozustellen. Der Codename des neuen Pixelbeschleunigers lautet  "Trillian".

Sollte Nvidia ihre neuen GeForce GTX 470 und 480 auf Fermi-Basis pünktlich vorstellen, könnte AMDs neue Grafikkarte der direkte Kontrahent werden. 

 Richard Huddy äußerte vor nicht allzu langer Zeit in einem Inteview, dass man sich sicher sei, den größten Teil diesen Jahres, die Performence-Spitze für sich beanspruchen zu können. Nun wissen wir, wie diese Aussage zu deuten ist.
Ob AMD das allerdings auch gelingt, muss sich erst noch zeigen.

Die Presse soll schon erste Muster erhalten haben. In wie weit die technischen Spezifikationen aussehen, ist derzeit noch nicht bekannt. Evtl. bekommt "Trillian" mehr Shader-Einheiten spendiert oder die Leistung wird in Form einer HD5890 mit einem höherem Takt realisiert, wie es schon bei der HD4890 zum Einsatz kam.

Demnach versucht AMD mit "Trillian" den kommenden Fermi-Grafikkarten parolie zu bieten. Ob dies gelingt, wird sich in der nächsten Zeit zeigen. 
Ein genauer Erscheinungstermin ist bisher nicht bekannt, es wird aber vermutet, dass auf der Cebit erste Informationen preisgegeben werden.

*UPDATE 19.02.10:* 

Es hat sich nun heraus gestellt, dass die vermeintlich "gut" informierten Quellen, doch nicht so gut waren.
So dementiert nun Fudzilla ihre Aussage von gestern und will nun wissen, dass es sich bei "Trillian" nicht um eine schnellere Version einer HD5870 handelt, sondern mit größerer Wahrscheinlich um die ATi HD5870 Eyfinity 6 Edition. 

Die ATi HD5870 Eyfinity 6 Edition kommt mit 2 GiB VRAM und verfügt über 6 Mini-Display-Ports zum ansteuern von mehreren Monitoren. Das will aber nicht heißen, dass AMD kein Refresh der HD5000-Serie plant, denn das scheint so gut wie sicher.

Quellen:

Fudzilla
www.domaininhaber.com
TweakPC
Fudzilla


----------



## speedstar (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Mal was neues, dass schon (angeblich) Karten verschickt werden...


----------



## TAZ (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Die Karten wurden sogar garantiert schon verschickt...PCGH hat bestimmt auch schon eine. 

PCGH Uncut - Neues Videoformat zeigt die Neuheiten der Woche aus dem PCGH-Testlabor - PCGH Uncut, Video, PCGH in Gefahr, Youtube-Kanal


----------



## windows (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



TAZ schrieb:


> Die Karten wurden sogar garantiert schon verschickt...PCGH hat bestimmt auch schon eine.
> 
> PCGH Uncut - Neues Videoformat zeigt die Neuheiten der Woche aus dem PCGH-Testlabor - PCGH Uncut, Video, PCGH in Gefahr, Youtube-Kanal


Das ist aber nicht die neue Generation, sondern eine weitere Grafikkarte der Reihe HD5XXX.


----------



## TAZ (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



windows schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die neue Generation, sondern eine weitere Grafikkarte der Reihe HD5XXX.




Hab ich sowas jee behauptet?

Trillian soll auf Cypress Basis sein, was liest der Redakteur im Video was auf der Karte stehen soll? Vllt. sowas wie Cypress?? Könnte ja evtl. einen Zusammenhang haben..auf mehr wolle ich nicht hinaus.


----------



## -NTB- (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

und im juni gibts dann ne hd5850 für 100 bis 150€


----------



## NCphalon (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Das hoff ich doch, will endlich Avatar mit 8x MSAAA zocken xD


----------



## chiller93 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Das war eine ganz gewöhnliche HD5xx0 karte  man merkt doch wie alt die Zusammenschnitte sind, siehe USB 3.0 Stick Treiber


----------



## speedstar (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



chiller93 schrieb:


> Das war eine ganz gewöhnliche HD5xx0 karte  man merkt doch wie alt die Zusammenschnitte sind, siehe USB 3.0 Stick Treiber




echt und nur einen Anschluss für einen Monitor?


----------



## afroman123 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Die sollten mal die Shadereinheiten des 2 Chips einer HD 5970 einfach mit in den ersten packen, aus 2 mach ein sozusagen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



-NTB- schrieb:


> und im juni gibts dann ne hd5850 für 100 bis 150€


 
das wage ich auch zu hoffen! lieferbar werden sie dann sicher auch besser als jetzt...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Die Trillian ist nichts anderes als eine aufgebohrte Cypress-GPU. Im Gespräch sind ca. 1000 Mhz GPU-Takt. Ist also nichts weiter als ein Refresh. Eine neue "Generation" wenn man so will, kommt erst 2011 mit Northern Islands.


----------



## tm0975 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



afroman123 schrieb:


> Die sollten mal die Shadereinheiten des 2 Chips einer HD 5970 einfach mit in den ersten packen, aus 2 mach ein sozusagen.



man sieht ja an Fermi was passiert, wenn man es bei der chipkomplexität übertreibt und das ganze dann am ende evtl. mehr oder weniger theoretischer natur ist im 40nm herstellungsverfahren. ich denke aber, dass fermi 2 in 28 nm irgendwann in 2011 kommen und ein guter chip werden wird. bis dahin heißt es gedulden...


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Ich denke AMD wird nicht viel am Design der HD5870 verändern, 
denn in Punkto Leistungsaufnahme hat die HD5870 ja noch Luft nach oben, um daraus eine HD5890 zumachen.
Das ist ja auch ein offenes Geheimnis.

Eine stärkere Stromversorgung 1*6Pin+1*8Pin, ein besserer Kühler, eine leicht verbesserte Chip Revision die etwas "breiter" ausgelegt ist, um die Abwärme schneller abzuführen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das damit sogar mehr als 1Ghz erreicht werden kann.
Den 2D Stromsparmodus dürfte das ja nicht jucken, nur im 3D wird die Karte mehr ziehen, aber von nix kommt nix.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Die Trillian ist nichts anderes als eine aufgebohrte Cypress-GPU. Im Gespräch sind ca. 1000 Mhz GPU-Takt. Ist also nichts weiter als ein Refresh. Eine neue "Generation" wenn man so will, kommt erst 2011 mit Northern Islands.




Sowas hatte ich auch gedacht. Vermutlich dann als 5890 vermarktet!?

Auf jeden Fall fände ich es mal extrem geil wenn AMD/ATi NVidia mal so richtig in den Allerwertesten treten kann


----------



## Namaker (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> eine leicht verbesserte Chip Revision die etwas "breiter" ausgelegt ist, um die Abwärme schneller abzuführen.


Das wird AMD nicht machen, denn dafür müsste der Chip komplett neu designed werden.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



Namaker schrieb:


> Das wird AMD nicht machen, denn dafür müsste der Chip komplett neu designed werden.



Ich glaub du hast eine völlig andere Vorstellung davon, was ich meine.
Ich rede nicht von einem komplett neuem Design, nur von einem überarbeitem Chip, mit zb. u.a. Massetransistoren.
Etwas funktionsloses Silizium an Hotspots, die helfen die Abwärme von dort schneller abzuleiten.
Ob der HD5870(90) das überhaupt braucht, sei dahin gestellt, es wäre aber eine Option um noch mehr Mhz aus dem bestehenden Design zukitzeln.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Das gibt ein spanendes Duell , ich denke es ended wie 48XX gegen GTX 2XX


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

"Trillian" das kommt mir bekannt vor..
Der Name kursierte schon vor Release der HD5000er im Internet, damals ging man aufgrund des Namens davon aus, dass es sich um eine Grafikkarte mit drei Grafikchips oder eine Grafikkarte mit einem speziellem Mulitmonitorsupport (womit evlt. Eyefinity hätte gemeint sein können) handelt.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Hmm im PCGH Video sieht es dann doch stark nach einer HD 5890 aus.

2x6 Pin ist zuviel für eine HD 5830 und eine HD 5870 ist es auch nicht. 

Wenn man bloß lesen könnte was auf dem gelben Sticker unten auf der Karte steht (da wo Carsten "Cypress" liest).


----------



## Masterchief (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

@DiE_FiesE_FliesE
ich tippe auf eine HD5870 mit 2GB ram

BTT:
Trillian wird wohl eine 1GHz version des RV870 sein oder vllt auch ein leicht aufgebohrter Rv870 aka RV890 mit 384Bit? ^^


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

AMD wird sich kaum die Mühe machen eine HD 5870 mit 2 GB RAM unter NDA zu stellen. 

SO was besonderes ist das ja nun wirklich nicht, eine Karte den doppelten Videospeicher zu verpassen. 

Ich bleibe bei der HD 5890 und hoffe das sie bald kommt


----------



## TAZ (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Asus hat doch auch schon eine 5870 mit 2 GiB im Angebt, oder zumindest wurde sie schon vorgestellt. Von daher wird es sowas wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Ente, Ente, Ente ...

AMD arbeiten eher heftig daran genügend "Cypress" verfügbar in den Markt zu bringen. Warum sollten sie jetzt schon mit einem Nachfolger vorpreschen ? Gibt ja noch nicht eine einzige Fermi Karte. Und keine Konkurrenz, ohne Konkurrenten.

Und da diese 40nm Chips schwer herzustellen sind, die Ausbeute schlecht ist - wären AMD ziemlich doof, sich einen Sack neue Probleme zu schnüren - so ganz ohne Not.

Die 4890 war notwendig - nachdem die GTX275 mit der 4870 den Boden aufgewischt hat. Aber ein 58xx Nachfolger ? Warum ? Warum jetzt ? Blödsinn.


----------



## XE85 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Trillian ist ja kein Nachfolger sondern nur eine - logische - erweiterung des Angebots zwischen 5870 und 5970 - und das so wenige Karten am Markt sind dafür kann AMD wenig - den gefertigt werden sie bei TSMC - nur die können durch steigerung der Ausbeute die verfügbarkeit verbessern - AMD kann sehlenruhig an der erweiterung des Angebots arbeiten

mfg


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Und da diese 40nm Chips schwer herzustellen sind, die Ausbeute schlecht ist - wären AMD ziemlich doof, sich einen Sack neue Probleme zu schnüren - so ganz ohne Not.
> 
> Die 4890 war notwendig - nachdem die GTX275 mit der 4870 den Boden aufgewischt hat. Aber ein 58xx Nachfolger ? Warum ? Warum jetzt ? Blödsinn.


Die Ausbeute liegt bei AMD seit Längerem schon mit über 80% im grünem Bereich.

MfG


----------



## Eiche (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Und da diese 40nm Chips schwer herzustellen sind, die Ausbeute schlecht  ist - wären AMD ziemlich doof, sich einen Sack neue Probleme zu schnüren  - so ganz ohne Not.


das 40nm problem wurde ende januar gelöst   Fermi wird auch schon in ihrer wie vorgesehen form produziert mit 512 shader-alu's



Genghis99 schrieb:


> AMD arbeiten eher heftig daran genügend "Cypress" verfügbar in den Markt  zu bringen. Warum sollten sie jetzt schon mit einem Nachfolger  vorpreschen ? Gibt ja noch nicht eine einzige Fermi Karte. Und keine  Konkurrenz, ohne Konkurrenten.


man kann auch einfach vorsorgen oder wozu brauch jemand bessere grafikkarte 



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Aber ein 58xx Nachfolger ? Warum ? Warum jetzt ? Blödsinn.


 genau du redest blödsinn


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

So ? Bei welchen Händlern sind denn die 5870 Karten in rauhen Mengen ? Und zu welchen Preisen ?
Wäre das Angebot erdrückend,  und der Preiskampf Messerscharf - also die Situation wie März 2009 als die GTX275 und die 4890 auf den Markt kamen - würde eine 5870 keine 400 Euro kosten.
Nicht im Traum.

Warum sollte ATI also jetzt schon eine 5890 auf den Markt bringen ? Das wird man sich aufheben, um NVidia den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, wenn die GTX4xx zu dominant werden. Wenn...


----------



## alm0st (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

Ja Genghis99, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:



> Demnach versucht AMD mit "Trillian" den kommenden Fermi-Grafikkarten parolie zu bieten


Der Refresh kommt, sobald die ersten Fermi-Geforce da sind...

Die Verfügbarkeit der HD5XXX ist auf jeden Fall schon besser geworden als zu Anfang des Jahres. Und in den kommenden Wochen wird es sicher noch besser werden, nachdem seit Januar die Ausbeute wesentlich besser geworden ist. Die Disposition dauert aber halt trotzdem noch ein bischen. 
Aktuell liegen außerdem die Karten bei 340-380 € und da wird sich auch erstmal wenig tun. ATI is momentan die Nr. 1 was Leistung angeht und ohne direkte Konkurrenz am Markt. Wozu dann also die Preis senken, wenn die Nachfrage hoch bleibt?

Aus meiner Sicht macht im Moment ATI alles richtig.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> So ? Bei welchen Händlern sind denn die 5870 Karten in rauhen Mengen ? Und zu welchen Preisen ?
> Wäre das Angebot erdrückend,  und der Preiskampf Messerscharf - also die Situation wie März 2009 als die GTX275 und die 4890 auf den Markt kamen - würde eine 5870 keine 400 Euro kosten.
> Nicht im Traum.
> 
> Warum sollte ATI also jetzt schon eine 5890 auf den Markt bringen ? Das wird man sich aufheben, um NVidia den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, wenn die GTX4xx zu dominant werden. Wenn...


Ich weiß ja nicht wo du deine Informationen entnimmst aber bei Geizhals.at/de kostet eine "verfügbare" 5870 nur 342€.  

MfG


----------



## tm0975 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> So ? Bei welchen Händlern sind denn die 5870 Karten in rauhen Mengen ? Und zu welchen Preisen ?
> Wäre das Angebot erdrückend,  und der Preiskampf Messerscharf - also die Situation wie März 2009 als die GTX275 und die 4890 auf den Markt kamen - würde eine 5870 keine 400 Euro kosten.
> Nicht im Traum.
> 
> Warum sollte ATI also jetzt schon eine 5890 auf den Markt bringen ? Das wird man sich aufheben, um NVidia den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, wenn die GTX4xx zu dominant werden. Wenn...



es gibt zu wenig positive gerüchte, es gibt kaum bis keine relevanten informationen, von einem start-termin ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen. 2 mal wurde er bereits verschoben und eine neue chip-revision in angriff genommen. wenn zur cebit kein ordentlicher produktstart kommt, bedeutet es, dass auch die aktuelle revision nicht marktfähig ist. dann heißt es zum 3.mal ca. 1 quartal warten. sollte der chip sogar komplett überarbeitet werden, heißt das 3 quartale und jahreswechsel 2010/2011. also einen monat abwarten, dan wissen wir mehr.

btw. ich bin mit der verfügbarkeit der 58xx-serie noch nicht so richtig voll zufrieden und selbst nvidia spricht bei seiner bekanntgabe der jahresergebnisse von unzureichenden chipausbeuten bei 40 nm und einer höheren nachfrage als angebot von 40nm-chips. dies bedeutet zudem, dass die kapazitäten von tsmc für 40nm einfach zu gering sind. ein weiteres problem für fermi, denn niemand wird die produktionsfläche für chips mit hoher ausschußquote versemmeln, wenn er nur eine begrenzte anzahl von wafern hat. wäre ja wohl nicht das erste mal, dass eine fermi-"risk production" im müll landet.


----------



## GHOT (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Das gibt ein spanendes Duell , ich denke es ended wie 48XX gegen GTX 2XX



Hallo was meint ATi-Maniac da? Eine 4850 gegen eine gtx 280 sieht schon bisschen blöd aus. Wobei sich eine 4870 gegen ein 260 schon gut behaupten kann. Wobei die Preisleistung sicher bei Ati bleibt auch in der neuen Generation


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*

In letzter Zeit hatten die Gerüchte über die HD 5xxx ziemlich oft recht, ob es jetzt um die  Spezifikationen der kleinen Karten geht oder um die 5830... Und da es eine 4890 gibt, kann es natürlich auch eine 5890 geben... Da wird schon was dran sein. Aber erst mal muss Nvidia endlich in die Gänge kommen und Fermi auf den Markt bringen, sonst besteht bei AMD kein Druck, eine weitere Karte nachzulegen.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



Explosiv schrieb:


> * AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?​*
> ​Glaubt man den neuesten Medienberichten, plant AMD demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte auf Basis der Cypress-Architektur noch in diesem Jahr vozustellen. Der Codename des neuen Pixelbeschleunigers lautet  "Trillian".
> 
> Sollte Nvidia ihre neuen GeForce GTX 470 und 480 auf Fermi-Basis pünktlich vorstellen, könnte AMDs neue Grafikkarte der direkte Kontrahent werden.
> ...


Hi Explosiv! 

Mach mal nen UPDATE, denn wie sich herausgestellt hat ist die als Trillian bezeichnete neue AMD Karte eine 5870 Eyefinity 6 Variante. 
Quelle

MfG


----------



## Explosiv (19. Februar 2010)

Zu Befehl  !

It´s done.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Zu Befehl  !
> 
> It´s done.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


Brav Soldat! 

MfG


----------



## push@max (19. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe ebenfalls von einem Refresh der HD5870 aus.

Hat sich in den letzten Jahren schon öfters bei ATI wiederholt.

Nach der erneuten Verschiebung von Fermi, hat ATI noch mehr Zeit.


----------



## Jan565 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, das Nvidia dieses Jahr sich die Krone zurück holt. Wenn der Fermi so gut sein sollte, dann hätten die den doch schon lange released. Wenn man sich aber mal die Technischen Details ansieht, kommt mir das so vor, als würde Nvidia bei dem Fermi wieder eine "umlableung" machen der 8800GTX/GTS. Neue Architektur, mehr Shader, doppelter Speicher, gleiche Speicher Anbindung. Ist nur eine vermutung von mir, dass die ihrem umlabel Schema wieder gerecht werden. 

Aber lob mal an ATI, außer diese Lieferengpässe, haben die es geschafft wieder etwas ordentlichen zu schaffen. Ich Persönlich hatte noch keine wirklichen Probleme mit meiner 5850.


----------



## meppusch (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Hi Explosiv!
> 
> Mach mal nen UPDATE, denn wie sich herausgestellt hat ist die als Trillian bezeichnete neue AMD Karte eine 5870 Eyefinity 6 Variante.
> Quelle
> ...


Habe mir das Video nochmal angeschaut, ist definitiv nicht die Eyefinity die da abgegeben wurde!


----------



## Fantom (21. Februar 2010)

ich verstehe das VERSUS nicht, die 5800 ATIs sind kaum verfügbar und Fermi wird es frühestens im sommer sein. ATI verfügbarkeit zeigt, dass TCMS immernoch probleme hat und Nvidias noch größerer chip  wird noch schwieriger herzustelen sein. Der ganze Kampf ist reines Gelaber wahrscheinlich damit die Aktienkurse nicht fallen. Die wahrheit ist doch das man zur Zeit nur alte Grafikkarten kaufen kann. Die einzige Karte, die sich halbwegs lohnt ist die 5770 und bei der kauft man für 130 euro nicht gerade viel leistung. Für 130 euro habe ich mir letztes Jahr im sommer eine Palit GTX260 gekauft, die 40% schneller ist als die 5770. Das gleiche Geld für eine schlechtere Karte 8 monate später auszugebn fällt nicht gerade leicht. Für Nvidia waren schon die GT200 nicht gerade lohnenswert. Die verdienen doch ihr Geld noch mit der 9800er die früher 8800 war. Also ich sehe kein Kampf, sonder einen zuzsammengebrochenen Grafikkarten markt.


----------



## TAZ (21. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal wer momentan eine 58XX haben will bekommt die auch, es sind genug verfügbar. Zwar nich von jedem Hersteller alle Modelle, aber grundsätzlich keine Problem.

Und wo du die 40% Leistungsvorsprung her hast wüsste ich gerne mal...


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: AMD "Trillian" versus Nvidia "Fermi" ?*



meppusch schrieb:


> Habe mir das Video nochmal angeschaut, ist definitiv nicht die Eyefinity die da abgegeben wurde!


Welches Video?

MfG


----------



## meppusch (21. Februar 2010)

Das hier: PCGH Uncut Video - Folge 1: Die geheime AMD-Grafikkarte - PCGH Uncut, Video, PCGH in Gefahr, Youtube-Kanal

Die Karte hat nicht die 6 Monitoranschlüsse.


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

meppusch schrieb:


> Das hier: PCGH Uncut Video - Folge 1: Die geheime AMD-Grafikkarte - PCGH Uncut, Video, PCGH in Gefahr, Youtube-Kanal
> 
> Die Karte hat nicht die 6 Monitoranschlüsse.


Mhh, mag sein aber ich hab ja auch von dem Fudzillaartikel geredet. 

MfG


----------



## Eiche (5. März 2010)

meppusch schrieb:


> Das hier: PCGH Uncut Video - Folge 1: Die geheime AMD-Grafikkarte - PCGH Uncut, Video, PCGH in Gefahr, Youtube-Kanal
> 
> Die Karte hat nicht die 6 Monitoranschlüsse.


eine umgeflasht HD5870 zur HD5830


----------

